# How To Make A Mosaic



## kmjaemo (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi people... this is ray

so, let me get to the point. I'm sure you've seen some poster or anything that has lotsa pictures of random people all bunched together. I'm sure some people call it a mosaic. Some of those kinds of posters look like George Washington when you see from far, or some are just like a scrapbook: many pictures put together, and a message next to them.

I'm trying to make a mosaic for my friend: Not a very big one. I want it to be printer-size: a normal sized paper. I'm gonna put approximately 25 little pictures on the left side, and a nice quote on the right side.

Do you have any idea how to do this feat? I'm not too keen about photoshop, cuz i dont have it, and i dont really like the idea of spending a whole lot of money on it.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Foto-Mosaik
http://www.sixdots.de/mosaik/en/

Artweaver
http://www.artweaver.de/index.php?id=59,141,0,0,1,0


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

http://www.andreaplanet.com/andreamosaic/

a shareware (volentary contribution if you like it)
gives lots of options on the number of times a photo can appear and the number of photos to use as basis and picture size. I have used this to make picture mosaic of my grandkids faces from vacation photos. From a distance they look like normal photos, up close you can see sailboats, beaches, motels etc. in each pixel.


----------



## kmjaemo (Jun 21, 2007)

hey guys... thanks for your advice

but i still can't solve a problem

I don't need to make a mosaic look like a picture from a distance. Is there just a simple program in which I can just bunch up about 20 pictures into columns and rows, on the left side, and a quote on the right? I really don't need it to look like another artwork from a distance.

Thanks.


----------



## PopPicker (Sep 21, 2004)

Picasa can do the collage bit


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

You could definitely do it in Paint.NET by opening the pictures, resizing them, then placing them next to each other.

http://www.getpaint.net/


----------



## kmjaemo (Jun 21, 2007)

OKAY OKAY OKAY! so.... lots of programs... yes.. don't know what to pick.

thanks for all the advice, by the way.

Okay, now, for my final question:

Do you know what software can

1. make a collage/mosaic/whatever, with little pictures side by sdie in columns/rows

2. set aside a small space (maybe a third of the paper), to put in a message

3. resize photos


----------



## PopPicker (Sep 21, 2004)

This is a collage from Picasa, it takes 30 seconds to produce

Opening in irfanview and changing the canvas size, would give you an area to insert text, once again in Irfanview.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

kmjaemo said:


> OKAY OKAY OKAY! so.... lots of programs... yes.. don't know what to pick.
> 
> thanks for all the advice, by the way.
> 
> ...


You can do all that in Paint.NET.


----------



## kmjaemo (Jun 21, 2007)

ty for all the comments

its late right now, so i'll try out each one, one by one, tommorow.

thanks, ill reply as soon as im done


----------

